# ***OFFICIAL*** Dan Hardy vs. Anthony "Rumble" Johnson Pre/Post Fight Discussion



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

****OFFICIAL*** Dan Hardy vs. Anthony "Rumble" Johnson Pre/Post Fight Discussion*










*Hardy vs. Rumble vBookie*

*Please direct all threads/conversation regarding this fight into this thread. All other threads will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh yes.... its time again for more Nottingham nonsense! A time when I can throw logic down the shitter, and declare Dan Hardy the bestest fighter evar. Yes haters! Make your arguments as to why hes not. Blah blah blah. Means nothing other than warming my heart in the knowledge that nothing you can say will sway me and my man love for the funniest guy in MMA...

.. at least to those with a modicum of intelligence and wit. British people mostly. 

WAR NOTTINGHAM!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This has exciting written all over it, so did Forrest and Ace though. Don't be that way Outlaw and Rumble!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Johnson is the favorite on the books. I think both have been overrated, but I don't see why Hary won't win.

Jardy throws hands better than Rumble, Johnson would have the advantage with the kicks.

Hardy is more experienced, has had better wis and tougher fights. Rumble cuts 200 lbs to make weight, while Hardy usually has pretty solid cario. And its not like Hardy is a small 170 either, so I oubt Rumble just bullies him. 

I don't see why Anthony Johnson is the favorite.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't see how Johnson is the favourite, Dan Hardy is a better fighter. All Johnson has is his wrestling advantage. Dan is not quite as big as Johnson, but he's not going to be bullied like Yoshida was. Dan has better stand-up, more experience, unproven, but AFAIC better Jiu Jitsu and should have a much easier weight cut. Dan Hardy is winning this fight, and he's doing it in super impressive fashion.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't like this fight for hary jardy. Scary match-up IMO. 

either way, someone be getting KO/TKO'd


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Dan will shock us all and take this to the ground IMO. He has said he wants to showcase his improved BJJ and who better against rumble who doesn't seem to believe in sub defense!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I can't believe I'm cheering for Hardy.:confused02:

I'd like to be a Rumble fan.... if he ever decides to be a fighter and not a weightwatchers Phenom.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

johnson should be the fav here. better kickboxer and wrestling, lets hope the cardio is good so that hardy can get his chin checked once more.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> Dan will shock us all and take this to the ground IMO. He has said he wants to showcase his improved BJJ and who better against rumble who doesn't seem to believe in sub defense!


I gotta go with Rumble on this one. I am not sure exactly how Hardy "takes this to the ground", he isn't a D1 wrestler like Kos. Johnson has legit wrestling and quick striking. If he can manage to come in on weight, I think he has the edge. Hardy's "KO power" is fairly mythological in the UFC thus far. AJs is unquestionable.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Dan needs to fence hug Rumble for a round and gas him if he wants to win this fight.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

ill take rumble by KO in the 2nd

however if hardy pulls a BJ penn strategy and vigorously trains to take him down and G&P him i could see him taking a decision


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Never knew Rumble was so good. 

Maybe it was the KO of Kevin Burns that puts him over the top.


----------



## SeanY (Oct 24, 2010)

Hardy needs to take a knee to the 'face' whilst grounded, and then come back with a RNC win... Oh wait.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Johnson via KO. I dont hink Hardy has great KO power and i think this stays standing until Johnson says otherwise. 

Asuming Johnson can make weight that is.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Never knew Rumble was so good.
> 
> Maybe it was the KO of Kevin Burns that puts him over the top.


I always wondered the same about Hardy. I guess those split decision wins over Gono and Davis and another decision over Swick showcased his legit KO power.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

morninglightmt said:


> I always wondered the same about Hardy. I guess those split decision wins over Gono and Davis and another decision over Swick showcased his legit KO power.


Not saying Hardy has an amazing resume. But as mediocre as his wins are they are still way better than Johnson's wins. Plus he has had way more fights. And while Rumble took on Kos, Hardy has taken on GSP an Condit. 

Hardy's resume isn't great. Rumble's is non-existent. 

Other than size and KO power, I don't see what he has on Hardy. Hardy gets KO' once by an amazing punch by Condit...and all of a sudden he is going to get KO'd easy. 

Johnson most likely weighed 230 in his off time. I doubt he even makes weight for this fight. Hardy as overrated as he was isn't Burns or Luigi. It isn't going to be as easy as come in way over weight and drained...throw a few bombs and get the 1st round KO. 

If Hardy comes out an just tries to throw bombs he is an idiot. He needs a win. He realizes Johnson will gas after 1 round. And I'm not sold on him being some real good kickboxer. Where is his resume as a kickboxer? For being athletic and knocking out a can with a high kick makes him a real good kickboxer? He does have power. But any WW weighing 230 in his off time is going to have power.

PLUS Johnson is on like a 14 month layoff. Since when does a lack of cardio and long layoffs not matter in this sport? Oh yea, that is right...we are talking about the amazing Rumble Johnson....the next coming of Bruce Lee...he is amazing.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I hope Hardy knocks Johnson to LHW. Realistically I see a HW striker against a WW striker.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Not saying Hardy has an amazing resume. But as mediocre as his wins are they are still way better than Johnson's wins. Plus he has had way more fights. And while Rumble took on Kos, Hardy has taken on GSP an Condit.
> 
> Hardy's resume isn't great. Rumble's is non-existent.
> 
> ...


:sarcastic12: styles make fights. nobody claimed aj to be some amazing killer with the kickboxing, just better than hardy who throws mostly punches. also never seen a hardy takedown save for against marcus davis......lol, this will likely be a standup war and since aj has never been ko'd and its really unlikely hardy even gets a td or attempts one i go with aj tko rd 2.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> :sarcastic12: styles make fights. nobody claimed aj to be some amazing killer with the kickboxing, just better than hardy who throws mostly punches. also never seen a hardy takedown save for against marcus davis......lol, this will likely be a standup war and since aj has never been ko'd and its really unlikely hardy even gets a td or attempts one i go with aj tko rd 2.


ever KO'd in what? 10 or so fights? Who is going to be a threat to KO him? Burns? Luigi? Perhaps Kos that just wants to wrestle him. Of course he has never been KO'd.

What has Hardy been KO'd once? From a great punch by Condit...a legit top 10 or 5 WW...

Unless you think AJ is going to land a head kick in round 1 I don't see him knocking Hardy out. Hardy is a tough dude who throws better hands then AJ. I don't see how Rumble has such an advantage as far as ending it on the feet. Kicking Kevin Burns upside the head is far easier than KOing Hardy. The longer it goes the less power AJ has and the more advantage Hardy has.:sarcastic12:


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

well since aj is the next coming of bruce lee...you must mean flying head kick......:sarcastic12:

im going with the more diverse striker in a likely standup fight. if aj comes in healthy, this either ends by johnson tko or a decision win by aj.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Thelegend said:


> well since aj is the next coming of bruce lee...you must mean flying head kick......:sarcastic12:
> 
> im going with the more diverse striker in a likely standup fight. if aj comes in healthy, this either ends by johnson tko or a decision win by aj.


So you think his gas tank isn't factor after trying to shed about 50 lbs? Or will Bruce Lee just automatically get the job done in the 1st round?


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Hardy sure has a lot of fans for being an average fighter. 

imo neither fighter is impressive but I think AJ is slightly better standing and wrestling. If Hardy wants to win he needs to set a high pace early and pick his shots wisely. If he gets this past the second round he wins for sure...but my money is on AJ winning by KO.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

there is no way rumble is better on the ground than hardy

standing up is his only bet because he will never be able to hold hardy down.


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

dan 2 round tko


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

vilify said:


> Hardy sure has a lot of fans for being an average fighter.
> 
> imo neither fighter is impressive but I think AJ is slightly better standing and wrestling. If Hardy wants to win he needs to set a high pace early and pick his shots wisely. If he gets this past the second round he wins for sure...but my money is on AJ winning by KO.


Any fighter that makes me laugh as consistently as Dan Hardy will always hold a place in my heart, regardless of records or skill levels. eg. Pat Barry.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

vilify said:


> Hardy sure has a lot of fans for being an average fighter.
> 
> imo neither fighter is impressive but I think AJ is slightly better standing and wrestling. If Hardy wants to win he needs to set a high pace early and pick his shots wisely. If he gets this past the second round he wins for sure...but my money is on AJ winning by KO.


The "average fighter" in the UFC is pretty good:thumb02:. I never thought he deserved that title shot and I got called a troll back then when I said he couldn't even beat AJ. I enjoyed the Condit fight VERY much.



Soojooko said:


> Any fighter that makes me laugh as consistently as Dan Hardy will always hold a place in my heart, regardless of records or skill levels. eg. Pat Barry.


 Dan is fun and funny. Mostly I enjoy laughing at his expense. I have to give him credit though, any time my daughter hears that uncle Jesse is coming over to watch a ufc, her first words are " is Dan Hardy playing?" ( I always emphasize that they're playing a game)

Still Can't believe I'm pulling for Hardy in this one, but I hope he puts a beating on AJ and sends him up a weight class or two.

There's a lot to like about AJ he has a lot of potential, but every time I see or hear his name this is the first thing I think of-

I


> n 1997, three college wrestlers made national headlines, dying within 33 days of each other. Coming from Michigan, North Carolina, and Wisconsin, these dedicated athletes died from the same cause: weight cutting. In all three cases, the students experienced dehydration resulting in hypothermia after they layered on clothes and did endless workouts in heated rooms. Unfortunately, they out-worked their bodies. The perspiration they produced cooled them to the point of hypothermia resulting in heart attacks and kidney failure, all common effects of extreme weight cutting.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hardy's stand up is IMO the more solid out of him and AJ but i have noticed a technical floor in Hardy's game, when he throws his right straight, left hook combo in the gifs above (and a couple of times in the Gono fight that i cant find) He sticks his chin right up in the air. It worked against Rory Markham but he also very nearly got caught in that fight too, if he throws that combo in the same way against AJ i think he'll get tagged and go lights out.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

dsmjrv said:


> there is no way rumble is better on the ground than hardy
> 
> standing up is his only bet because he will never be able to hold hardy down.


How is Hardy better on the ground than Johnson? I think that Johnson is the better wrestler while Hardy is better at BJJ.

Hardy has four submission wins in his career, but two of those were due to punches and one was because of an injury. His only submission win that happened by an actual submission was him winning by guillotine choke in 2007. His track record shows that he won't be too dangerous off of his back, unless his submission skills have improved a lot since then. His defense is what is solid about his ground game. Marcus Davis had him mounted and was tooling him on the ground in the first round of their fight, but he was unable to put him away. He also lasted 25 minutes with St. Pierre, though I'm sure that's debatable with some people who think that St. Pierre was playing it safe.

Anyways, if this turns into a grappling battle, I see Johnson getting the better of it. He has used his wrestling to beat opponents before. Getting out wrestled by Koscheck is nothing to be ashamed of like I have said on another occasion.

All of that is probably irrelevant either way, I think that this fight will stay standing unless Johnson is clearly getting out matched on the feet. If that happens, that is when he will start going for take downs in my opinion.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Alright, not saying tos of people thought Hardy would beat GSP.

But how does it go from, "Dan HArdy is dangerous standing and has power...it is where he will need to be to beat GSP"....just 2 fights ago...

to people acting like Hardy won't want to stand at all...like he is some fish out of water? Why? Why does Johnson get so much credit for KOing cans while Hardy gets written off because he lost to 2 top 5 WWs?

I'm not understanding this.

And lol at anyone thinking Johnson is going to wrestle his way to a win. Why? Since when? Yea he is going to grind out a win by wrestling....yea right. He wrestles...he gets gassed...he gets finished by Hardy.


----------



## boxingmmagoon (Mar 19, 2011)

This should be a great fight. I'm glad to see Johnson back I think he has great potential. Hardy is a tough opponent to face after over a year out of the octagon. If Johnson comes in looking his best I think he knocks Hardy out. But if he doesn't come in at 100% it'll be a very tough fight for him. Hardy has some power and is a good striker, its going to be a hard fought battle. I don't see Hardy being able to control Johnson on the ground because I doubt Hardy will be able to take Johnson down and if he is able to get him down I think Johnson will be able to get back up.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Alright, not saying tos of people thought Hardy would beat GSP.
> 
> But how does it go from, "Dan HArdy is dangerous standing and has power...it is where he will need to be to beat GSP"....just 2 fights ago...
> 
> ...


who in this thread said that?

this will be a war, and i still think AJ can do enough to pull it out, could be wrong and hardy might come in beast mode but it will still be fun to watch.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Alright, not saying tos of people thought Hardy would beat GSP.
> 
> But how does it go from, "Dan HArdy is dangerous standing and has power...it is where he will need to be to beat GSP"....just 2 fights ago...
> 
> ...


He is British thats why he is criticised so harshly.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't think Johnson will be looking to wrestle. I'm just saying, if he is struggling standing against Hardy, he probably will be looking to shoot in. He is a decent wrestler, after all. I'm not even sure if he will win if he did want to turn it into a grappling match. I think that he is a better grappler than Hardy, but he may gas while doing that, which Hardy will take advantage of.

I don't discredit Hardy because he lost to two top 5 welterweights. I'm just wondering why some people think that Hardy should go for take downs and use his ground game. Johnson has shown better wrestling and he's a huge welterweight just like Hardy is. He wouldn't be easy to put on his back.

I'm not sure who I'm picking to win. One thing to look at is, Johnson hasn't fought since 2009. Hardy shouldn't be overly aggressive early in the fight. He should be looking to drag Johnson into the later rounds where he may start to get tired. That's when Hardy should pick up the pace and look to finish him in my opinion.

One thing about Hardy, he needs to let his loss to Condit go at the moment. Johnson probably has more power than Condit does and he will be no easy task. Hardy needs to just focus on him for now.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think Hardy will win by submission, but it won't be a matter of Dan shooting and taking the fight to the ground. I see Dan rocking Johnson on the feet with a left hook, then submitting him on the ground. I just don't see how Dan loses this fight, all he is giving up is wrestling and size, and I don't think Johnson is good enough to use either of them to win the fight. Dan is winning this fight, and he's going to win with a finish.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Nick_V03 said:


> I don't think Johnson will be looking to wrestle. I'm just saying, if he is struggling standing against Hardy, he probably will be looking to shoot in. He is a decent wrestler, after all. I'm not even sure if he will win if he did want to turn it into a grappling match. I think that he is a better grappler than Hardy, but he may gas while doing that, which Hardy will take advantage of.
> 
> I don't discredit Hardy because he lost to two top 5 welterweights. I'm just wondering why some people think that Hardy should go for take downs and use his ground game. Johnson has shown better wrestling and he's a huge welterweight just like Hardy is. He wouldn't be easy to put on his back.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be surprised if AJ resorted to trying a TD in the 2nd or 3rd round. I just doubt he does off the bat. He knows his best shot is a KO first round. If he goes into wrestling mode we know he is gassed and in trouble.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Weigh ins starting... get your final guesses in for AJ's over/under weight.

I'm gonna go with 4.5 lbs over.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Make some noise baby! lol


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Weigh ins starting... get your final guesses in for AJ's over/under weight.
> 
> I'm gonna go with 4.5 lbs over.


171. Reckon he's gonna make it, knows he'll get a right bollocking if he fails weight again.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> 171. Reckon he's gonna make it, knows he'll get a right bollocking if he fails weight again.


Ding, ding, ding... correct answer. 171.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Anyone know if he looked drained or not? They don't air Fight Night weigh-ins on the 101 network like they do PPV's.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Looked really drawn out from what I could see, appeared to be cramping up in his right calf before stepping onto the scale. Looked very tentative going up the stairs!


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

was live at ufc.com :wink01:

looked strung out to me, but he made wieght so cant wait for this one!


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

AJ had leg cramps but didn't look as drawn and drained as I was expecting. Dan's a pretty big boy too. Did I miss the fun or has he been very quiet leading up to this fight?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Whats Dan Hardys t shirt all about?


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> Whats Dan Hardys t shirt all about?


You're kidding right?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

hixxy said:


> Whats Dan Hardys t shirt all about?


Dan Hardy's on a drug.

A drug called Charlie Sheen.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Dan Hardy's on a drug.
> 
> A drug called Charlie Sheen.


They need to start testing for that. Diego almost O-Deed in his last fight.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Just saw the weigh in. That was great!

Hardy looks a bundle of energy. AJ looked worn out. Hopefully not a concern and he'll be 100% come fight night. I want to see a good fight.

Dont let me down fellas!!


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

2 of my favourite fighters, i can see hardy being a little more cautious and getting either a late tko or possibly a decision

one thing that worries me is they both have a bit to lose and alot to gain so maybe gunshy, tho if AJ did have a bad cut and has a brain he will want to ko hardy early

i just hope its a good fight

pumped for the fight, and the event. nice to have a good free one


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

14 month layoff + cutting 60 lbs. 

Hardy has the advantage in this fight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> 14 month layoff + cutting 60 lbs.
> 
> Hardy has the advantage in this fight.



Yeah really. With Rumble having so much to worry about for this fight it'll be a surprise if he remembers how to actually fight.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Rumble second round tk0


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Relavate said:


> Rumble second round tk0


I will be surprised if he can make it to the 2nd rd without gassing.

If he doesn't KO Hardy in the first, hw will lose.
hardy has proven he has great cardio, going 5 rounds against GSP.

I am too curious to see if they will make this a brawl = someone is gonna get KTFO'd! 
And Rumble has the better chances of doing this. He definitely has more power than Hardy.

Still think Hardy will take this.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

It's time for the war! Let's go Hardy. I hope it stays standing.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I've never been impressed with rumbles skills... I don't get the hype honestly...he's just ahuge fighter is all. Hardy wins by brutal ko


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Was that Roy Nelson in Hardys corner?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

< 2 mins

_______
EDIT:
Guess i was wrong.
2 strikers fighting a ground fight...lol


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm 10-0 tonight.

If Johnson loses this, I will have an uber hormone pregnancy induced temper tantrum.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

Hardy just needs a knee bar and ankle lock attempt to complete the cycle of submission attempts.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Ari said:


> I'm 10-0 tonight.
> 
> If Johnson loses this, I will have an uber hormone pregnancy induced temper tantrum.


Looking like Johnsons fight right now! Good start.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Good first...awesome seeing dan be offensive on his back!


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Johnson just about ended it early. Afraid all this grapplings gonna wear him out though. Good fights tonight:thumb02:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

First round, 10-9 for Johnson. He dropped Hardy with that head kick, but Hardy did a good job recovering. I think that Johnson is showing that he has the advantage on the ground with his wrestling, but Hardy can make something happen with his BJJ if Johnson starts to get tired. Entertaining fight so far.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Hate it when the ref listens to the crowd booing and stands up the fighters:thumbsdown:


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Johnson boooooooring.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Nice performance from Johnson, but not what I wish it was. Good showing from AJ with his wrestling; he's fighting the smart fight.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Why the hell did Hardy just try to take Johnson down?
Last time I checked Martin Kampmann didn't have a red mohawk.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Ari said:


> I'm 10-0 tonight.
> 
> If Johnson loses this, I will have an uber hormone pregnancy induced temper tantrum.


Breathe in - brethe out - breathe in - breathe out...relax

Rumble's gas tank is lasting longer than i expected.


----------



## Glothin (Jun 8, 2010)

Hardy is absolutely my favorite fighter. I look forward to watching him in some Karate tournaments over in the UK in the future. He'll do well.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Stand up and fight Rumble!


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

This is a GSP like performance from AJ. Very impressive.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Dan Hardy doing his best Bruce Lee impersonation...best current Bruce Lee impersonation. :sarcastic05:

So what do you guys think the final score is going to be? 30-24?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Two strikers in a fight that was next to nothing but lay and pray...ugh


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

30-27 Johnson! Man he is a big WW. Great job and proving everyone wrong this entire weekend. Made weight and had enough juice to finish the three rounds.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

Ladies and gentlemen, I rest my case.

Limba, be glad you don't have to hold my hand now that Johnson won. I have a brutal grip


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

There was 0 damage inflicted in that fight wow.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Oooooh Dan!!!
When will you ever learn:

*wrestling*
*wrestling*
*wrestling*
*wrestling*
*wrestling*​


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

I was hoping for a stand up war, oh well.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Dan Hardy gets cut tonight.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Solid performance from AJ after 16 month layoff. I would have liked more GnP but like I said, after 16 months most fighters wouldn't even be able to do what he did...

then again... he is facing Hardy with zero ground game.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So annoyed with that fight! Hopefully Johnson will test positive for drugs afterwards.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Anti-climax.

That's about it.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Thought Johnson did real well. Doesn't make much sense to put the fight into the opponents area of expertise. 

Crowd sucked hard though. How you gonna boo somebody that has someones back with a body triangle and trying to finish


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

footodors said:


> I was hoping for a stand up war, oh well.


Yea, same here, but AJ fought the smart fight. I think he could have won it anyway if it was standing. Crisper striker with heavy heavy hands.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Really not one of those rounds was a 10-8 :bye02: BULLSHIT


----------



## Muttonwar (Mar 22, 2008)

That was not a grappling clinic Joe Rogan. Rumble did no grappling after the take downs. I didn't see him try to advance his position once when on top.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Good performance by Rumble, won me some credits 

But this dudes eyes look so unhealthy... Really yellow and thats a sign for liver failure. He really should move up because this is not healthy at all.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Not a scratch on Dan's face...ugh. He better not get cut for that shit either. He was constantly trying to attack Rumble, hes just too big


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Maybe it is just me but honestly Hardy's grappling looked very technical but like his fight with GSP he was just out-muscled. No shame in that loss. I just wish he would have had the opportunity to put on more of a show. A KO loss, followed by a ground domination, the future is grim for the Outlaw


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Thought Johnson did real well. Doesn't make much sense to put the fight into the opponents area of expertise.
> 
> Crowd sucked hard though. How you gonna boo somebody that has someones back with a body triangle and trying to finish


Exactly, I agree with you. Smart gameplan from AJ. He did well and I didn't think the fight was as boring as others.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

Rumble needs to stop watching the clock!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Hardy need to spend at least a year just working on pure wrestling, he won't get very far in the division again that is full of wrestlers. 

I don't think he will get cut though, this is his second fight coming from a title fight and he has lost to quality fighters.


----------



## Garyl2k (Feb 27, 2011)

Sorry but what total BS, AJ talking crap about wanting to bang, hype a fight and state that him and Dan should be main event but put on a show like that.

That wasn't even good wrestling, his way to big for the weight class and he knew just sitting on top would win him the fight.

I'd appreciate the win if he didn't bang on about how him and Dan will be giving a stand up fight. 

Though Dan "Not so intelligent" hardy get's told to knock AJ to win this fight on the 3rd... So what does he do? Attempt a take down lol.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

hahaha That wasn't even competitive.

See ya later Hardy!


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

Garyl2k said:


> Sorry but what total BS, AJ talking crap about wanting to bang, hype a fight and state that him and Dan should be main event but put on a show like that.
> 
> That wasn't even good wrestling, his way to big for the weight class and he knew just sitting on top would win him the fight.
> 
> ...


You do realize that everything a fighter says in the hype itnerviews is not exactly true. Fighters say they will bang then wrestle or vica versa, its purely to get into your opponents head.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I think Hardy will get one more fight on the undercard of a show later in the fall. I like the guy's work ethic, but he got thrown to the wolves with his fight against GSP, Condit, and Johnson. He needs an opponent on his level. Give him Kris McCray.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Not a scratch on Dan's face...ugh. He better not get cut for that shit either. He was constantly trying to attack Rumble, hes just too big


Looked a like like GSP vs Hardy honestly.

I didn't thought Rumble will hang on for 15 minutes, but like Joe said: he fought his own fight and paced himself quite well. Still i believe he would fair better at MW.

As far as Hardy goes: he should fu**in learn some wrestling. I thought that was pretty clear for him after the GSP fight.
He didn't look that bad on the bottom, but with better TDD he could have avoided this situation.
I don't think he should be cut. He is still a big draw in the UK and one of the UFC's biggest promoters in the UK.

But i believe it is of to the under card next for Hardy.

Hardy vs McCray next would sound good!


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

limba said:


> Hardy vs McCray next would sound good!


Highly doubt either of those guys will still be in the UFC after tonight. McCray got robbed but Hardy hasn't done anything in 3 fights.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> Highly doubt either of those guys will still be in the UFC after tonight. McCray got robbed but Hardy hasn't done anything in 3 fights.


Put him in Strikeforce against Diaz. Be some fantastic shite talking.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

As much as it annoyed me Johnson didn't stand and bang I can't complain as it was clearly the best gameplan to guarantee the win. 

I don't think Hardy will get cut, I think he has one more fight before that.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

AJ will get his vagina pounded hard if he moves to a weight class that suits his size.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Johnson fought smart, but I can't help but see him as a bit of a bitch. To know that you can probably KO the much smaller fighter yet still resort to lay and pray isn't something I feel as though I can respect.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Johnson fought smart, *but I can't help but see him as a bit of a bitch. To know that you can probably KO the much smaller fighter yet still resort to lay and pray* isn't something I feel as though I can respect.


Sounds like you're describing GSP.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Johnson fought smart, but I can't help but see him as a bit of a bitch. To know that you can probably KO the much smaller fighter yet still resort to lay and pray *isn't something I feel as though I can respect*.


He looked like GSP out there tho


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

vilify said:


> Sounds like you're describing GSP.


Hardy is bigger than GSP actually...
And he has not even 70% of Rumble's KO power on the feet.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

vilify said:


> Sounds like you're describing GSP.


Yes, because GSP can make 205.

And you'll never guess what! GSP stood and traded his entire last fight! ZOMG!


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

good win by aj. those head kicks were brutal. too bad he didnt finish hardy in the first. after that long layoff its no surprise he stuck with the td after they worked so easily.

liked to see him face lytle or sanchez next.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree that Johnson's fight was very GSP-esque, but we all know that fool gets a pass.

Anthony Johnson just doesn't impress me, he's knocked out a slew of nobodies, cuts a ton of weight to fight at WW and got choked out by Koscheck for crying out loud. He's a nobody himself. Anthony Johnson displayed the exact type of wrestling that is really killing the sport for some fans. 

And I don't really care about those who will be like "well it's part of MMA" I know that, but there is just far too much inactivity on the ground with some of these fools. It's called fighting, not controlling.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Johnson fought smart, but I can't help but see him as a bit of a bitch. To know that you can probably KO the much smaller fighter yet still resort to lay and pray isn't something I feel as though I can respect.


You're really gonna sit in your computer chair and call an MMA fighter a bitch?

...Really?


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yes, because GSP can make 205.


so can 75% of welter weights


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

give AJ a break, he hasn't fought in 16 months and we've seen worse performances then that with a shorter layoff as well.


----------



## xxxjeremyxxxx (Mar 22, 2011)

was so pissed def worst fight of the year so far.... atleast we saw sub of the year holy shit neck twist ! but yea i feel like i cant even be a hardy fan anymore. :/ its like whats the ******* point


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> You're really gonna sit in your computer chair and call an MMA fighter a bitch?
> 
> ...Really?


You're really going to resort to the 'keyboard warrior' line? Really? Fun fact, skip. Regardless of whether or not I'm a pencil protector wearing nerd or an athletic specimen who hits the gym 24/7, forums in this day and age are a means of expression for all, and I can say whatever I please, especially as a fan of the sport. Really. 

Johnson could have stood and KOed Hardy easily.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't see why people are dissing Johnson like this?

He did what any fighter should have done, fought smart. I personally thought he looked really good coming off of a year+ layoff.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yes, because GSP can make 205.
> 
> And you'll never guess what! GSP stood and traded his entire last fight! ZOMG!


That was the one fight where we actually wanted GSP to grapple but he decided to stand and bang with Kos of all people :laugh:


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You're really going to resort to the 'keyboard warrior' line? Really? Fun fact, skip. Regardless of whether or not I'm a pencil protector wearing nerd or an athletic specimen who hits the gym 24/7, forums in this day and age are a means of expression for all, and I can say whatever I please, especially as a fan of the sport. Really.
> 
> Johnson could have stood and KOed Hardy *easily*.


*EASILY.*


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You're really going to resort to the 'keyboard warrior' line? Really? Fun fact, skip. Regardless of whether or not I'm a pencil protector wearing nerd or an athletic specimen who hits the gym 24/7, forums in this day and age are a means of expression for all, and I can say whatever I please, especially as a fan of the sport. Really.
> 
> *Johnson could have stood and KOed Hardy easily.*


obviously:thumb02:

but why fight dumb and risk it after being on the shelf for over a year? hardy clearly has little to no tdd, if hardy could keep it standing, im sure aj would have obliged and given you a vintage aj ktfo.

people forgot aj had good wrestling and now your calling aj a bitch cause he choose to keep it on the ground? a wins a win, thats all that matters.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

vilify said:


> That was the one fight where we actually wanted GSP to grapple but he decided to stand and bang with Kos of all people :laugh:


Kos dared him to stand. And 'of all people'... as though Kos isn't known for his punching power and putting people away? I can never tell if yours is a joke account or not.

Anyway, I suppose it was smart of AJ to fight his fight and exploit Dan's weakness. I appreciate ground work as much as the next MMA fan, but don't pretend we don't all hope for fireworks when two KO artists step into the Octagon!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

This topic makes my head hurt.

Johnson completely dominated Hardy because Hardy is an inept fighter and Johnson is not. Beat him every area in fact. Great showing from him, especially off the layoff.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Yes, because GSP can make 205.
> 
> And you'll never guess what! GSP stood and traded his entire last fight! ZOMG!


Was the same one where his opponent couldn't see out his right eye for 4 rounds? The one where he jabbed and moved for 20mins?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

sg160187 said:


> Was the same one where his opponent couldn't see out his right eye for 4 rounds? The one where he jabbed and moved for 20mins?


This. GSP doesn't know the meaning of standing and trading.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Tell that to Matt Hughes.

You mufuckas is disrespeckful.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

You mean the fight where he hit Matt Hughes and Matt Hughes couldn't hit him due to inability to strike, inadequate length, etc?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Remember that guy Fitch?


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> This topic makes my head hurt.
> 
> Johnson completely dominated Hardy because Hardy is an inept fighter and Johnson is not. Beat him every area in fact. Great showing from him, especially off the layoff.


it's easy to hate the guy.

It's one thing to hype a fight, but to tell the audience to get ready to catch a flying head and then perform the way he did....there's a reason he didn't get interviewed after the fight bro.

I'm sure some people enjoyed that, and I'm not one to be like "stand the fight up" but that fight really made me wish they had the pride yellow card rule. Too much inactivity. The only time he did anything with his positioning was in round 3.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Remember that guy Fitch?


Yep, he walked through the fire on that one. Traded some heavy shots there, I saw flashes of Arturo Gatti in there.

On a serious note, I do vaguely remember this one time...


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Ari said:


> I don't see why people are dissing Johnson like this?
> 
> He did what any fighter should have done, fought smart. I personally thought he looked really good coming off of a year+ layoff.


Yea, Johnson played it smart for this fight. Great gameplan especially after coming off the surgery/long layoff. He exploited Hardy's weakness as all fighters should and got the W. Time to send him back up an get him in the mix for a shot. I don't know who his next opponent should be, but he deserves someone up there like an Alves. We might get a war there!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> it's easy to hate the guy.
> 
> It's one thing to hype a fight, but to tell the audience to get ready to catch a flying head and then perform the way he did....there's a reason he didn't get interviewed after the fight bro.
> 
> I'm sure some people enjoyed that, and I'm not one to be like "stand the fight up" but that fight really made me wish they had the pride yellow card rule. Too much inactivity. The only time he did anything with his positioning was in round 3.


Well, he nearly kicked Hardy unconscious but I guess that didn't really matter. 
Secondly, I'm pretty sure if he wanted to catch Hardy off guard by wrestling with him, he wouldn't go "I'm not going to mislead you guys, I'm actually going to take Hardy down and wrestle, any striking I do is just a diversion, he's totally not going to expect it :thumb02:"

So yeah. That's kind of nonsense.

Secondly, the whole PRIDE yellow card thing was a joke. Mostly done by diehards who look back with rose coloured glasses. The whole deal with PRIDEs yellows were that they were completely inconsistent and done at whatever discretion of the referee. Yeah, let's just dock fighter's pay at any whim.

It's balderdash.

Johnson did a fine job in there.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Yep, he walked through the fire on that one. Traded some heavy shots there, I saw flashes of Arturo Gatti in there.
> 
> On a serious note, I do vaguely remember this one time...


Oh I liked this one :happy01:

Anything pre Grease Saint Pierre should be struck from his MMA record.

On topic though Johnson bitched out... Can't promise a stand up war then lay and pray. On the other hand people won't remember this fight just the result.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

What the hell is lay and pray?

Does it involve doing any grappling that doesn't involve submitting the opponent or knocking him out?

If not, I saw no such thing.


----------



## Garyl2k (Feb 27, 2011)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> it's easy to hate the guy.
> 
> It's one thing to hype a fight, but to tell the audience to get ready to catch a flying head and then perform the way he did....there's a reason he didn't get interviewed after the fight bro.
> 
> I'm sure some people enjoyed that, and I'm not one to be like "stand the fight up" but that fight really made me wish they had the pride yellow card rule. Too much inactivity. The only time he did anything with his positioning was in round 3.


Couldn't agree more, the ref did stand up the fight once but AJ took it straight back down again to sit out the rest of the round.

I have no problems with wrestling but taking people down and not advancing the position is what makes the sport look really bad.

Again hyping the fight the way he did and doing the opposite just pisses people off. I have more respect for Sonnen then AJ as least he does exactly what he says his going to do...


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

sg160187 said:


> On the other hand people won't remember this fight just the result.


that about sums it up actually. I'm going to try and forget this one right now as a matter of fact.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

Impressive fight by Johnson. I like Hardy and his fighting style, but he needs to come to the US or go to Russia and get some wrestling training if he wants to be successful.


----------



## MMA-Matt (Mar 20, 2010)

hate johnson all you want but hardy did not do a single thing in this fight


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You're really going to resort to the 'keyboard warrior' line? Really? Fun fact, skip. Regardless of whether or not I'm a pencil protector wearing nerd or an athletic specimen who hits the gym 24/7, forums in this day and age are a means of expression for all, and I can say whatever I please, especially as a fan of the sport. Really.
> 
> Johnson could have stood and KOed Hardy easily.


Did I call you a keyboard warrior? No.

I'm just saying you should have more respect for professional fighters, you're calling Johnson a bitch for resorting to his original base, wrestling against a guy who has power in his hands and doesn't have good wrestling at all, when the truth is if you were Johnson you probably wouldn't have stood with Hardy either.

And Johnson was trying to finish with submissions, so don't make it sound like he did nothing, not every fight can be some stand up war.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

sg160187 said:


> Oh I liked this one :happy01:
> 
> Anything pre Grease Saint Pierre should be struck from his MMA record.
> 
> On topic though Johnson bitched out... Can't promise a stand up war then lay and pray. On the other hand people won't remember this fight just the result.


Where was this outcry when josh koscheck did this to paul daley? no one was saying anything negative about josh.It was all about "lol at daley not being able to land a strike the whole fight" well duh that would be pretty hard to do when you are getting laid on for 3 rds


Unlike last night fight kos/daley was actually a legit feud?

ps hardy is coming off 2 loses and AJ has been on ice for over a year.It was foolish to think they'd go balls to wall (even hardy attempted TDs)


----------



## boxingmmagoon (Mar 19, 2011)

I was surprised to see Johnson use his wrestling like he did in this fight but it was a wise decision. The way I see it a fighters got to do what a fighters got to do to win. Johnson knew he'd have this one in the bag if he out wrestled Hardy so why risk standing and banging. Johnson did get the better of the few exchanges they did have he almost knocked Hardy out with a head kick. I'm happy see Johnson get the win in this bout I wonder whos next in line for him hopefully he can stay on track. I don't think the UFC will release Hardy just yet but if he losses his next bout hes gone he better work on his take down defense.


----------



## sg160187 (Apr 11, 2010)

Kreed said:


> Where was this outcry when josh koscheck did this to paul daley? no one was saying anything negative about josh.It was all about "lol at daley not being able to land a strike the whole fight" well duh that would be pretty hard to do when you are getting laid on for 3 rds
> 
> 
> Unlike last night fight kos/daley was actually a legit feud?
> ...


I was personally disgusted with that fight and how it went down and never said I agreed with it, quite the opposite actually.

Where you not on this forum when Josh was getting trashed big time for months after that? 

My point is don't say your going to 'stand and bang' and how 'it should be the main event' also how they are getting 'fight of the night bonus' and 'the crowd should be ready to catch a guys head' Then put on that piss poor excuse of a fight.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Kos dared him to stand. And 'of all people'... as though Kos isn't known for his punching power and putting people away? I can never tell if yours is a joke account or not.
> 
> Anyway, I suppose it was smart of AJ to fight his fight and exploit Dan's weakness. I appreciate ground work as much as the next MMA fan, *but don't pretend we don't all hope for fireworks when two KO artists step into the Octagon!*


When has Dan Hardy ever been a KO artist?

Any ways, crap fight. Really crap.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Did I call you a keyboard warrior? No.
> 
> I'm just saying you should have more respect for professional fighters, you're calling Johnson a bitch for resorting to his original base, wrestling against a guy who has power in his hands and doesn't have good wrestling at all, when the truth is if you were Johnson you probably wouldn't have stood with Hardy either.
> 
> And Johnson was trying to finish with submissions, so don't make it sound like he did nothing, not every fight can be some stand up war.


I appreciate as well as anyone that not every fight can be a stand-up war. You'll oftentimes see me _defending_ grappling when others won't. That said, there are certain fights involving certain fighters where you legitimately look forward to fireworks. When someone mentions the names Rumble and Hardy, you don't necessarily think three rounds of wrestling. I was anticipating a different fight from these two, and I don't think anyone can fault me for it. While I appreciate AJ's using his head, I do feel a tad let-down. Again, I'd not be saying this were we talking about a Fitch, GSP, or Jake Shields fight. But I reiterate... when you think fireworks, two names that often come to mind in the WW division are Dan Hardy and Anthony Johnson. They've type-cast themselves in that role so to speak. Expecting two notorious bangers to stand and bang wasn't particularly silly of me, though I'm over it, so need to complain further.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

I can believe he Fitched him. Dissapointed in this fight big time.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

3 Ls in a row for Hardy??? Not good. Way outta the top 10 IMO.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> 3 Ls in a row for Hardy??? Not good. Way outta the top 10 IMO.


He was never in there! If he was he should have never been^^


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> He was never in there! If he was he should have never been^^


Top 20??


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Top 20??


maybe Rival maybe.. he hasn't beaten one so far!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mike Swick was a top ten Welterweight when he beat him, I think. I'd have to research it.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Mike Swick was a top ten Welterweight when he beat him, I think. I'd have to research it.


Really? That would really surpise me if true. And if true someone made a terrible mistake lol Is Mick Swick still fighting ;D

Fact is Hardy has never beaten anybody who deserved to be ranked top 10 not even close. He had three chances now and failed in all of them. Johnson would have been the first legit guy he would have beaten and even here we can't for sure say if Rumble is even top 10 right now^^


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Where the eff is Mike Swick any ways?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Where the eff is Mike Swick any ways?


Thailand in a Ping-Pong Bar :thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

pipe said:


> I can believe he Fitched him. Dissapointed in this fight big time.


Rumble was also probably nervous coming into this fight. He lost his last fight, has trouble making weight fairly often, and has been out for a long time. 

What happens to his stock if he manages to get KO'd in a fight he's winning? I'd be playing it safe too if my job might be on the line.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Kreed said:


> Where was this outcry when josh koscheck did this to paul daley? no one was saying anything negative about josh.It was all about "lol at daley not being able to land a strike the whole fight" well duh that would be pretty hard to do when you are getting laid on for 3 rds
> 
> 
> Unlike last night fight kos/daley was actually a legit feud?
> ...



I outcried! I usually do. taking guys down and not trying to advance position/finish stops me liking the sport as much as i could, it makes me sad


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

RustyRenegade said:


> Rumble was also probably nervous coming into this fight. He lost his last fight, has trouble making weight fairly often, and has been out for a long time.
> 
> What happens to his stock if he manages to get KO'd in a fight he's winning? I'd be playing it safe too if my job might be on the line.


Yep, you cant blame him for playing it safe but I was expecting fireworks.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm a sad boy.

Firstly, because my boy lost.

Secondly, because it was a rubbish fight.

Thirdly, because its clear Dan Hardy isnt quite good enough for the UFC. Sure, they will no doubt set him up with some brawlers, just to keep him around. But, he'll never get a sniff of the belt. A couple of years of wrestling will never get him the core strength he needs to stuff experienced wrestlers.

O well. I love the guy regardless. I hope I'm completely wrong and he does manage to bridge the gap. But I doubt it.

On a side note, I loved watching him actively using BJJ the whole fight. A bit crude in places, but active at least. I'm not sure whether focusing so much on BJJ will help him in the UFC.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You're really going to resort to the 'keyboard warrior' line? Really? Fun fact, skip. Regardless of whether or not I'm a pencil protector wearing nerd or an athletic specimen who hits the gym 24/7, forums in this day and age are a means of expression for all, and I can say whatever I please, especially as a fan of the sport. Really.
> 
> Johnson could have stood and KOed Hardy easily.


If he could have KO'ed Hardy so easily then why was he so content in taking the fight to the ground when in most of his previous fights he stood and traded ? Looks like he did actually fear Hardy's stand up and beat him at his weakness nothing wrong with that but idiotic comments like yours make me laugh.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I'm a sad boy.
> 
> Firstly, because my boy lost.
> 
> ...




I used to not be a Hardy fan but I love the "bloke" now. I feel like I'm partying watching him fight or something. He's such a character and I like his spunkiness.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I'm sort of happy about how Johnson won, regardless of whether it was exciting or not. I was just getting puzzled on why a lot of people were thinking that Hardy should go for take downs in this fight to mix things up, as if he had the advantage on the ground. It was probably because he was training his ground game hard after the St. Pierre fight, but people have to remember that Johnson is a good wrestler. Just because Koscheck out wrestled him, it doesn't mean that any good grappler would put him on his back with ease. Koscheck managed to hold his own when grappling with St. Pierre, a guy that many consider to have the best MMA wrestling in the sport. I don't see any other person out wrestling Koscheck in the welterweight division. Of course that is just my opinion.

If Johnson stays at 170, I'd like to see him face Johny Hendricks next. They both have power, and Hendricks is an accomplished wrestler himself. It would give Johnson another test against someone who is also a better wrestler than him. I think that Johnson would win that fight as well.

I'm glad to see that Hardy will stick around. He seems to be taking this loss well, and isn't letting it discourage him too much. He's an entertaining fighter and his BJJ actually looked decent in this fight. He stayed active on the bottom which may not mean much because he lost, but he's improving at least.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Nick_V03 said:


> I'm glad to see that Hardy will stick around. He seems to be taking this loss well, and isn't letting it discourage him too much. He's an entertaining fighter and his BJJ actually looked decent in this fight. He stayed active on the bottom which may not mean much because he lost, but he's improving at least.


I hope he continues to take the loss well or we'll be hearing him whine now about yet ANOTHER rematch he wants to avenge a loss against a guy who "isn't as good as him" or whatever for the next few years...


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I'm a sad boy.
> 
> Firstly, because my boy lost.
> 
> ...


Very well said, and I concur. I'm genuinely devastated. I've not managed to see the fight yet, this is the first chance I've had to get on here, was out Saturday night for my mate's Birthday, then been at the Girlfriend's since. I will get round to watching it at some point though, possibly force the girlfriend to watch it this weekend, sure she'll love that. 

As for the fight, and Dan's career. I'm glad to hear he was attempting to be active off his back, but I'm in agreement with Eddie Bravo's theory about Jiu Jitsu. If you're not a College Wrestler, and you've not been wrestling all your life, and want to be successful in MMA you need to become obsessed with Marcelo Garcia, Jeff Glover and Roger Gracie. Dan needs to work on his Jiu Jitsu to the point where people are scared of his guard, where people are tentative about taking things to the ground. It just isn't possible to learn enough wrestling to handle the College Wrestling savages in his division like Koscheck, Fitch, Shields, etc etc (as well as GSP, but he's one of the very few non college amazing wrestlers in MMA, and he's helped by the fact he started wrestling at 17). 

It really wouldn't be a bad idea for Dan to take a year out of MMA, and spend some serious time with Eddie Bravo, or Marcelo Garcia working on his guard. Without it he's just not going to get to the level he needs to get back into title contention. If he becomes obsessed by it, and starts seriously studying it it's very possible he could get to that level, and really, that's the only way he's going to be able to compete. He'll be able to beat a few mid-level guys, guys in the Mike Swick level, but the top level, with those savage wrestlers he's not got a chance. At least with a vicious Marcelo Garcia taught guard he'd have a chance.

I'm sticking with my First Class seat on the Dan Hardy bandwagon too. I'm not abandoning this wagon anytime soon. He's still my favourite fighter, he's still a hero in my eyes and he's still a bad motherfucker. Dan Hardy will be back, and he'll be better than ever. War The Outlaw!


----------

